# WHO GAVE GROWLY A RIDE?



## Growly (Jun 6, 2007)

Or rather, who WILL give me a ride? :3
To be more specific, I need to get to AC this year from northern Georgia. Anyone driving up there that I can tag along with? I will pay my share of the gas, of course.
PM me if you're willing to help a bear out.


----------



## Growly (Jun 11, 2007)

Just as a note, I no longer need a ride... I'm flyin'!
*sticks out arms perpindicular to body and runs around in circles making whirring noises*


----------

